# Del Bay/LRC Double DQ



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone have any news?


----------



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

LRC Derby 4th Series will start at 7:00 a.m. (test dog at 6:45 a.m.) at Rebel Ridge Farms. DBRC Derby will start at 8:00 a.m. (test dog at 7:45 a.m.) at the C&D Canal Retriever training area. 

LRC Derby 4th series callbacks: 4, 5, 7, 10, 13, 14, 15, 19, 21, 22, 23, 25, 32, 33, 34

Del Bay Qualifying Results:

1st - #25 - Brad Arrington
2nd - #18 - Jack Gwaltney
3rd - #16 - Frank Purdy
4th - #24 - Jeff Lyons
RJ - #10 - Jean Kornblut
Jams - #3, Joe Lescisko; #13, Larry Housman; #21, Chuck Mezera

Congratulations to all!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats in particular to Brad, Jack and Chuck and Boomer!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Jack, on your Qualifying 2nd with Becca! 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Pretty good day for Jason Baker. Derby 1st with Ripley, 2nd with Rip, 3rd with Roadie and 5 JAMS. Congratulations!

rita


----------



## Elaine Mitchell (Jun 4, 2009)

Frank Jones said:


> Pretty good day for Jason Baker. Derby 1st with Ripley, 2nd with Rip, 3rd with Roadie and 5 JAMS. Congratulations!
> 
> rita


Rita was that from LRC? Do you know if they are still running DBRC? Very nice work either way, congrats Jason!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Elaine,

Yes that was LRC, sorry I didn't have any other placement info.

rita


----------



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

Del Bay Derby 3rd series did not finish today. 

LRC Qualifying Placements:

1st - #23 - Casper - Jeff Lyons
2nd - #16 - Maddie - Cal Rumbley
3rd - #10 - Handsome - Frank Purdy
4th - #4 - Johnny - Carroll Niesen
RJ - #7 - Rosie - Mike McDaniel
Jam - #17 - Daley - Jeff Lyons

Congratulations to all


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Big Congrats to Frank Purdy and Harry on the Q 3rd!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Only have partial Derby results:

Jason Baker Won with Rip, 3rd with Roadie, RJ with Betty and Jams with Bo and Giddy. Hope to have more soon . . .

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Still nothing definite . . . 

2nd run by Tom Ford - don't know which dog

4th run by Mimi Kearney - don't know which dog

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Ok; from memory of the source of information:

Tom took 2nd with Rhage and Mimi took 4th with Gamble

Please forgive me if this is incorrect information . . . 

rita


----------



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

Del Bay Derby Results

1st - 34 - Jason Baker
2nd - 33 - Tom Ford
3rd - 1 - Jason Baker
4th - 3 - Mimi Kearney
RJ - 4 - Jason Baker
Jams - 2, 5, 9, 10, 21, 22, 23, 35

Congratulations to all. Results posted on Entry Express.


----------

